# Sieger shows in US and Germany?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Where are the Sieger shows in the US and Germany located? I would love to go to them someday.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe the USA show will be at Purina Farms and the WDA show in Dallas.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

North American Sieger Show is in Dallas Oct 10-12. I will be showing in the 3-6 month and 6-9 month classes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

